
Finding out if 2 people are chatting to each other on WhatsApp - JamieF1
https://medium.com/p/finding-out-if-2-people-are-chatting-to-each-other-on-whatsapp-7f13448be665
======
JamieF1
Saw a similar post submitted on the front page just there so might as well
post this!

